# No starter strip used on shed roof install?



## waterskier_erie (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello,
I had a handyman install a roof on my unheated backyard shed. Roof is 5/12 pitch gable style on a 10’ x 16’ shed. He installed tar paper, drip edge on all edges (rakes and eaves) and a plastic rolled type vent ridge. I have perforated soffit to complete venting needs. I got the Architectural Shingles and Caps (Owens Corning 40yr) from leftovers from a friend’s home roofing job. The shed doesn’t have gutters and he wouldn’t extend the first row of shingles more than about ½” past the drip edge…said w/o gutters, the shingles might blow off? Unfortunately, handyman didn’t have starter strip shingles or any extra 3 tab shingles to cut down for starter. He installed the roof w/o starter strip. Now that the roof is done, would it be best to either apply roofing tar under the first course of shingles, or try to somehow add the starter strip later (if possible)?
Thanks,
tk


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Roofing tar?!?
Ha, ha, ha!
Starters!

rosfingal

(The way a lot of people look at it - it's a "ROOF" - shed, house, garage, dog-house, etc...
It's a roof!)
Yes, you can add the starter strip later.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I forgot to make it clear -NO Tar!

RF


----------



## kmroll (Oct 23, 2011)

Just get Quad caulk from home depot and seal them down along the edges...Tar will dry out and crack. Some Sherwin Williams carry NP1 by Sonneborne (BASF) which is considered better but for your app Quad will perform fine.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

kmroll said:


> Just get Quad caulk from home depot and seal them down along the edges...Tar will dry out and crack. Some Sherwin Williams carry NP1 by Sonneborne (BASF) which is considered better but for your app Quad will perform fine.


 :no:
And for little time it 'holds', it'll create a dam at the top of the keyway that will force the water to track sideways across the roof.

No manufacturer has yet made a caulk or other 'bucket' patch that ever did anything beyond making the maker plenty of money.


----------

